# Help finding an escaped Tarantula!



## Sparkn (Jul 10, 2009)

My G. Rosea finally escaped. I think it managed to push out the cover because I was currently using a cardboard box as cover because my cage temporarily didn't have a top. I came back home late to find a missing T, I've ripped apart my room looking for this little critter and my house is fairly large so it would take a long while to look _everywhere_. Are there any tricks to lure out a tarantula? For example I've heard of setting down a water bowl in each room of your house and then come back at night to see if your T is there. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## bioshock (Jul 10, 2009)

Umm i think i heard their going to go to a cool dark plce and prolly go downstairs somewhere id check there.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 10, 2009)

they usually don't go very far at all.

try searching for finding lost T and you'll probably get a lot of good ideas from many different threads. good luck finding it!


----------



## Bosing (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are where I found my excapees...

B. Boehmi - climbing a wall at 3 feet already in height; wall is 8 meters away from the tank

G. Pulchripes - 3 feet away from tank, walking on the floor

B. Klaasi female - ceiling, atop a beam.

B. Klaasi male - ceiling, atop another beam eating a cockroach

For those who might become curious, the chaco escaped after I forgot to put the lid back in.  The Boehmi and Klaasi female escaped by pushing the sliding glass out and then going out through the opening at the other end.  The Pulchripes walked out after I left to get her some dubia roaches.


----------



## Rochelle (Jul 10, 2009)

You'll most likely find it within several feet of where it escaped.
We had a female B.smithi escape and stay gone for two months. We tore the basement apart and looked in every single nook and cranny. She eventually got hungry enough to come home and she presented herself just about 5 feet from where she started. Right in the middle of the floor and doing everything but waving at us for attention.  
We fed her a nice fat dubia, gave her some water and she molted a couple of days later. Her name is "Run-Away-Jane".  

Good luck. Keep water on the floor - especially under warm items like water heaters, if they are near where it escaped. If it is gone too long - don't hesitate to let a few crickets loose in the room where it escaped.


----------



## Sparkn (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, I found it! I thought I looked everywhere but today I looked in a drawer under my desk, I checked there yesterday. However I tried taking out the whole drawer and bam there it was. It was grooming itself and just looking at me, it didn't even flinch. Thanks for all the suggestions though btw, also my T's abdomen looks fairly larger... I'm afraid she might explode or something(its what I heard). Thanks


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad you found it.  It's an uneasy feeling knowing you've lost one and not sure if you'll ever find it or where...  A couple days ago, a quarter inch sling escaped and after looking for about 10 minutes and then ready to give up and just hope it shows up around since I scoured the immediate area to no luck, I saw it on my hand and then as it crawled up my arm, I had enough time to grab a pill vial to capture it.  It was a relief that it showed up, but weird that it was on me and I didn't even feel it.  I wondered if it was there the whole time I was looking for it?! lol.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 12, 2009)

Sparkn said:


> Wow, I found it! I thought I looked everywhere but today I looked in a drawer under my desk, I checked there yesterday. However I tried taking out the whole drawer and bam there it was. It was grooming itself and just looking at me, it didn't even flinch. Thanks for all the suggestions though btw, also my T's abdomen looks fairly larger... I'm afraid she might explode or something(its what I heard). Thanks


i am gonna venture a guess that was a WC adult. if so it may be dropping a sac on you.


----------



## Sparkn (Jul 12, 2009)

What's a WC adult? My Rosea just spun a sheet of web on the substrate, could it be getting ready to molt or would this be where she would drop a sac?


----------



## NinjaPirate (Jul 14, 2009)

WC = Wild caught. If she's laying down a mat she is definitely preparing to do something, so I would hold off on the feedings and just provide water for a bit.


----------

